# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش نوشتن وب پارت سیلورلایت به همراه نحوه استفاده از linq در سیلور لایت

## mohsenashkboos

سلام کسی اگر مقاله ای در این زمینه داره بزاره ممنون میشم.اگر آموزشی هم بزارید ناراحت نمیشیم!! :چشمک:

----------


## feri10

سلام.
آقای وحید نصیری مطالب بسیار خوبی دارند حدود 20 تا 30 فایلی هست حجمش یکم زیاده نمی تونم براتون میل کنم جستجو کنید راحت پیداش میکنید خیلی کامل و مفیده و همراه با مثال هم هست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

میشه لینکشو بزارید ممنون میشم

----------


## mohsenashkboos

آقای feri من وب پارتی نوشتم الان که پابلیش میکنم تو شیرپوینت،فعالشم میکنم.بعد که میخوام به مکانی اونو اضافه کنم خطای زیر رو میده : 

امکان بارگذاری مجموعه گروه وجود ندارد. تهیه کننده مجموعه گروه، یک استثنا را در حین تلاش برای تهیه مجموعه های کاربری برای مجموعه گروههای تعیین شده، ایجاد می نماید.

----------


## feri10

> میشه لینکشو بزارید ممنون میشم


این لینک دانلود
http://csebook.ir/persian-ebook/webd...%87%D8%A7.html



> امکان بارگذاری مجموعه گروه وجود ندارد. تهیه کننده مجموعه گروه، یک استثنا را در حین تلاش برای تهیه مجموعه های کاربری برای مجموعه گروههای تعیین شده، ایجاد می نماید.


زبان شیرپوینت را به انگلیسی تغییر بدید اون وقت Error را بفرستید این جوری من که متوجه نشدم منظورش چیه.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

این خطا رو میده : Unable to load assembly group. The user assembly group provider threw an exception while trying to provide user assemblies for the specified assembly group.

----------


## feri10

این خطا باز هم مربوط میشه به پروژه های Sandbox Solution، نمی دونم چه اصراریه که از این نوع استفاده کنید ولی به هر حال فعلا من که روشی برای رفع این مشکل پیدا نکردم.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

باور کنید sandbox نیست من وب پارت رو بر روی فارم ساختم

----------


## mohsenashkboos

> این خطا باز هم مربوط میشه به پروژه های Sandbox Solution، نمی دونم چه اصراریه که از این نوع استفاده کنید ولی به هر حال فعلا من که روشی برای رفع این مشکل پیدا نکردم.


اضافه کنم من تو پروژم از linq برای کار با لیستهام خطایی در پروژه هم وجود ندارد.استفاده میکنم.

----------

